# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent (Site Fabiolalaan)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent (Site Fabiolalaan)
Koningin Fabiolalaan 57
Gent

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent.*

----------

